# Muskingum River Zanesville Y bridge?



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone ever fish Saugeyes here or anywhere in the Muskingum near Zanesville?
Can you launch a boat nearby and head up near the y bridge?


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i have fished the trinway area quite a bit.have always done good with crankbaits.trinway isright by dresden


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

there is a boat ramp just a bit below the bridge,I forget the name,but I,m not sure if you can travel back upstream to the bridge.I have catfished that area before and it gets very shallow when you approach the old railroad bridge that is next to the y bridge.I'm not positive you can't get there,hopefully someone can give you 100% knowledge of that area.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

the Mconnellsville area is pretty good for saugers and walleye i like to fish below the Mconnellsville dam and Rockeby Dam also Stockport is another good Dam to fish below lots of smallies and walleye and tons of sheephead or perch as some of the locals call them. my mother and stepfather live in just outside of Malta about five minutes from the river. Farley's sells bait and you can get a report on what is being caught and where along the river. i like to use an 1/8 oz chartrues and pearl twister tail or pink jig with a white body. cast up stream and keep a taught line as you let your jig bounce down stream with the current i have caught some pretty big walleye and smallies like this also some spotted bass and a ton of sheephead. alot of the locals actually throw the eyes and bass back and eat the sheephead . we seen a couple guys last year with stringers full of them and we asked them if they were using them for cut bait for cats and they said no they eat em ........ yuk. but to each his own i guess.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

are you referring to saugeyes andc not walleyes?i know there was good walleye fishing in the muskingum years ago,but those tailwaters hold lots of saugeyes now.as for the sheephead,i ate plenty of them when i was growing up on the muskingum
along with smallmouth,eyes,flatheads and channel cats.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Lewis said:


> Anyone ever fish Saugeyes here or anywhere in the Muskingum near Zanesville?
> Can you launch a boat nearby and head up near the y bridge?


You can launch a boat at Putnam Landing Park just below the Sixth Street Bridge, but you aren't going to get a boat anywhere near the dam. To fish near the dam, the best access is on foot from the Linden Avenue side. There is some water below the Y Bridge you can get to from the canal side (I've caught few smallies there). You can probably get down near the mouth of the Licking from the West Main Street span, but I've never checked it out closely.
Zanesville also has a ramp above the dam at Riverside Park. You can run all they way to the dam at Ellis, but you can't go through the lock there. There's a ramp below Ellis, but Im not sure how usable it is.
Downstream, there's good fishing below the dam at Philo, but again, mostly accessible on foot.
The tailwaters from there down, however, (Rokeby Lock, McConnesville, Stockport, Luke Chute, etc.) can all be reached by boat. There is no public ramp on Rokeby Lock pool, but there are two pay ramps (one at Muskingum River Campground, one at Green Acres in Gaysport).
McConnesville and Malta each have ramps above the dam there and there is a state ramp below the McConnelsville dam. There is also a public ramp below the Stockport dam. From there down I'm not quite sure where all the public ramps are, except the one at Marietta. i believe there are two near the Beverly dam.
Be careful of the currents below the dams you can get to -- they can be nasty.


----------

